

Scala is Unfit for Serious Development - alrex021
http://codemonkeyism.com/scala-unfit-development/

======
runT1ME
Good article, sensational title. A more apt name would be "Scala can sometimes
be a pain in the ass for Serious Development".

Using an RC is risky, even if it has a high number attached to it.

